# 500lb Hitch Cargo rack



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a very seldom used 500lb capacity trailer hitch cargo rack. I used this on the back of my ATV to haul ice fishing gear. It fits any standard 2" reciever, has the angled neck to give added ground clearance (these are popular with the jeep crowd as it gives more departure angle).

$40

Picture is off the website I got it from, I'll post a picture of the actual rack later when I get time.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I have a very seldom used 500lb capacity trailer hitch cargo rack. I used this on the back of my ATV to haul ice fishing gear. It fits any standard 2" reciever, has the angled neck to give added ground clearance (these are popular with the jeep crowd as it gives more departure angle).
> 
> $40
> 
> ...


Is it legal to strap your wife down on one of these when travelling on the interstate system?


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Sure, but she has to be under 500lbs.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Where are you located Dallan? I might put it to use.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

North utah county, not far from cabelas.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Rspeters said:


> Sure, but she has to be under 500lbs.


Oh crap I missed that...sorry Dallan I'll have to pass.-O,-


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

check yer pm's Dallan...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Replied. sorry got called into work and its been hectic.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sale pending.

-DallanC


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Dallan, see you Saturday!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

And sold. Nice meeting you Stillhunterman.


-DallanC


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Likewise Dallan, and thanks again!


----------

